# Really diggin the new Black Eyed Peas CD



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

I like several of the tracks, you guys with lots of boom gotta be able to rattle some other car's license plates!

"The Begining" is the name of the cd Amazon.com: The Beginning (Deluxe Version) [+Digital Booklet]: The Black Eyed Peas: MP3 Downloads


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

is has some pretty good midbass material as well....definitely something you can have some fun with when your in the mood


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

arw01 said:


> I like several of the tracks, you guys with lots of boom gotta be able to rattle some other car's license plates!
> 
> "The Begining" is the name of the cd Amazon.com: The Beginning (Deluxe Version) [+Digital Booklet]: The Black Eyed Peas: MP3 Downloads


If you can live with the shame...


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Whatsayatalking about willis?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

The Baron Groog said:


> If you can live with the shame...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I have not found it outstanding in any aspect, including the low end production.

The last one seems a lot better in every way.


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

i would die a very happy man if i could go without ever hearing another one of their over-played crap music. unfortunately, due to today's pop culture gone to **** that will Not happen. they absolutely butchered that song from "Dirty Dancing". the wife played it the other day and i had to admit that it was worse than the original. you know the auto-tune producers make some serious monetary gain off of them. they, along with that damn pitbull guy, have ruined some good old skool house beats.


----------

